# Independence Day Shoot



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang hot yesterday with little breeze but all had a good time at my annual shoot.

That's Bullwinkle loading his cannon for the first shot over the bow. Let's the neighbors know what day it is. The cannon, made by friend, MT, sports a 1.25-inch bore and is loaded with over 1700 grains of Pyrodex powder. Yeah, a quarter pound!

Second pic shows Bullwinkle with his Ruger in .300 Winchester Magnum.

Friend, Mark, shooting an M1 with peep sights. Dang if we didn't all take a turn or two with that jewel at the 250-yard target. No problem but what a stiff trigger.

Doug launches some 300-grain Hornady's with his sweet Ruger Redhawk at the 100-yard bull. A bit far for the low-power optic but someone did a nice job massaging that trigger. Smoooooth!

Spotting was an important function; so was heading downrange with the little ATV to see the holes and to change targets.

Everyone liked my Ruger American topped with a low-power variable Zeiss optic (not shown) and its propensity to group. Target pic shows my first shot at 150 yards. It really dropped off at 250 yards, but no surprise. No doubt a 200 yard deer getter, though.

Bottom pic is Bullwinkle with another one of his crowd pleasers wearing his favorite T-shirt.

Chicken on the grill and plenty of cool drinks and a good, productive day was had by all. Didn't take many more pics. Too much fun with all the hammers.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic's. Glen, that's quite the scope on the 300.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, no doubt about that. It used to be mine - a 6.5x20x50mm Leupold Vari XIII with 1/8-minute dot. He sure likes the rig and it's a shooter. All he fed it yesterday were some 110-grain Hornady moly-coated spire points and it lit some fertilizer explosives for us.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great pics Glen. It certainly looks like a great time was had by all. And Bullwinkle came out unscathed ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Not a scratch, YD, which is a head-scratcher itself! He went home hot and tired but still had all of his parts.

Left the shelter up and hoping to take advantage of it in the days to come, when my great grandson arrives today through the weekend. Expect to introduce him to some longer-range shooting with some high-stepping calibers.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome ! Great Grandson.....Wow ! Something tells me that you are on the right track to making him WANT to come back. Enjoy your time with him Glen, and we'll expect a full report with pictures.

Let the record reflect, no blood was spilled


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

OK, YD. We're camping out back tomorrow night. Anything goes. Tried a fawn distress a few weeks ago and pulled in every deer in the county. We'll be out there somewhere hiding and watching.

His twin sisters came along with him today and one of them began crying when it was time to go. Wanted to stay. Won't be long and that'll happen, too. Still don't know which one is which. Mirror image twins means one is left handed and the other right. Guess I gotta figure it out sooner or later but am stumped so far.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

lol that's hilarious...... because it's you and not me. I've no doubt that you'll figure them out.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Glen. Kel-Tec what caliber 9mm. or .40 cal.?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

9mm. Spray and pray.


----------

